# Review of a Blu-ray Laser Module



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2007)

As I did with the RPL-Blue-20 laser a few days ago, I'm posting this evaluation of the Blu-ray laser module because some people cannot access my website.

====================================================================================================================
*Blu-Ray Laser Module, retail $350.00 
Modified/Built by C.L.
Last updated 04-29-09*












(In reference to the small box I received from C.L. around 2:27pm PDT on 04-07-07):
{_sung like the Foreigner song "Feels Like the First Time"_}






This is a unique violet-emitting laser module made out of a Sony Blu-ray laser diode and a Dorcy 1xAAA LED flashlight. The driver circuit (boost inverter) from the Dorcy flashlight was slightly modified to feed the laser diode the correct voltage and current, and to "snub out" the voltage spikes from the coil in there (~50 volts!!!) that would be *DEADLY* to the laser diode.


As I stated earlier, it uses a Sony Blu-Ray laser diode that is reported to output 5mW to 7mW of laser radiation at 404-407nm (nominally 405nm) in the violet part of the spectrum. Because it is at the violet end of the spectrum, it will not be as visible mW-per-mW as blue, green, or yellow laser pointers, but the color is absolutely gorgeous, and is very radiant and unusual for a handheld laser. The laser diode was cannibalised from a Sony Play Station 3 optics sled assembly that I purchased on Ebay for $88.03 on 03-22-07 and that I received on 03-31-07.

This is the first time I've ever seen a violet laser - diode or otherwise.
My sister tells me that this is her favourite color - guess I'd better get lots of AAA cells ready.















Photographs of the PS3 laser sled and the Dorcy 1xAAA host body.
The actual laser diode is in that thing bridging the center of the laser sled.

This modification is homemade, and will not be rated like a commercial laser.






SIZE






To get the laser to turn on, first be certain that there is an AAA cell installed. If there isn't, then install one (see directly below), and _THEN_ you can go irradiate something.  Turn the tailcap clockwise (tighten) until it lights. Turn it counterclockwise (loosen) around half a turn and it ought to shut off. The flashlight host body is designed so you can't accidentally overtighten the tailcap; the laser beam will come on when you tighten it all the way, but no harm will be done.

To get a shot of violet laser radiation anytime (momentary mode), push the black plastic end of the tailcap, and violet laser radiation should pour out of the other end. Release the button and it should shut off. This laser also has a LOTC (Lock Out Tail Cap), which you can activate by unscrewing the tailcap approximately 1 1/4 turns from the "on" position. This means you can pack it in a duffel bag, suitcase, or box and it won't turn itself on and waste the battery. The laser is not powerful enough to burn or ignite anything, so at least you can eliminate that worry.

There's a small loop on the tailcap, so you can hang the laser from nails in the wall, attach it to the lanyard of your choise to hang it around your neck, or hang it from tree branches or tent ceiling apexes.






To change the battery in this Blu-ray laser module modification, just unscrew & remove the tailcap, and dump the dead battery in the nearest garbage can - or the dead battery box, if your community has a battery reclamation program in place. Insert a single new AAA cell in the barrel, positive (+) button-end first. Replace the tailcap, and back it off a bit after the the laser turns on. This is opposite of how the batteries are installed in most other lasers, so please pay attention to polarity here.

Current usage measures 196mA on my DMM's 4A scale.






The Dorcy 1-LED flashlight host for this unique laser module feels nice in the hand both because of its small size and the ribbed rubber cover over the barrel. The tailcap switch can be rotated with just one hand (the same one holding the laser), so you don't need to use them both to turn this laser on and off. It's actually quite comfortable and fits the hand nicely.

This is a laser module, not a flashlight. So I won't whack it against a steel rod or against the concrete floor of a patio, run over it, intentionally try to drown it in the toylet, throw it, stomp on it, or subject it to other abuses that a flashlight might have to endure.


This is a directly-injected laser though, who's active components are the inverter circuit, the laser diode, and the collimating lens. So it should withstand accidents better than a DPSS (diode pumped solid state) laser - the type of laser assembly found in yellow (593.5nm), green (532nm) and blue (473nm) laser pointers. These lasers have several additional components (crystals, filters, etc.) in the optical train, and you can knock them out of alignment by doing little more than looking at them the wrong way. And if any of these components are knocked out of whack, you'll no longer get your yellow, green, or blue laser beam.




Though you still do not want to intentionally drop your Blu-ray laser because it's a precision optical instrument.

Water resistance is not stated on the packaging of the original Dorcy host, but a suction test against the tailcap showed the laser held a vaccume, and should do alright if you ***ACCIDENTALLY*** drop it in sinks (with shallow water), tubs (with shallow water), wall-mounted porcelain urinators (with shallow water or pee), mud puddles, rivers (with shallow water), snowbanks, piles of slush, and other places where shallow water might be found.
There are O-rings sealing both the head and tailcap, and they ought to be at least good enough to allow you to use the laser in light rain or snow and not have to worry too much about it.

The momentary tailcap button did raise an itty bitty little red flag for me though. Like its big brothers, the instructions for the original flashlight used for this laser say you should have the tailcap unscrewed 1/2 a turn from the constant on position in order to use the momentary tailcap button, I found it better for me to unscrew the tailcap around 1/8 of a turn (or even a bit less) from constant on, then I could use the momentary tailcap button with no loose or wobbly feeling from the tailcap. This seems to be common with all the Dorcy LED lights I've tried, so I don't think it's anything to worry about.

As usual, your mileage may and probably will vary. Just play with it until it feels right for you.

The laser diode in this modifed flashlight/laser pointer is a gain-guided MQW (multiple quantum well) multimode unit.

The beam emerges from this laser larger in diameter than is usual for pointer-style lasers, but the beam "waist" (the smallest beam diameter) occurs much farther away than I can measure. At ~18 feet, the beam diameter is smaller than it is at the laser aperture.


****EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!!!****
Even though this laser is just barely into CDRH Class IIIb territory, the photons generated by it are much higher in energy than the photons generated by a red laser of equivalent power, so you definitely do not want to shine it into your eyes, other people's eyes, pets' eyes, for that matter, the eyes of any person or animal you encounter. :shakehead: Eye damage can occur faster than the blink reflex can protect them, regardless of what species' eyes you irradiate with this laser. So just don't do it.




And for heaven sakes (and for Pete sakes and for your sakes too) do not shine this laser at any vehicle, whether ground-based like a motorcycle, car, or truck, or air-based like a helicopter, airplane, or jet. And if you shoot it at a person in the dark and he turns out to be a police officer, he may think he's being targeted, pull his gun, and hose you down with it.

*EXTREMELY, VERY, SUPER DOOPER IMPORTANT!!!* I know I just said this, but it bears repeating: You *MUST NOT* shine it in your eyes, not even when the unit's battery has pooped out and it is below lasing threshold!!!!!!!!! You will have bright, long-lasting (several days!!!) afterimages if you do!!! The human eye was not designed for wavelengths much below 420nm in the blue-violet region of the spectrum.

The laser diode used in this device is capable of delivering 20mW or even more, but it is significantly _underdriven_ here so it will be a happy diode and live a long, comfortable life.

This is a wonderful little laser, and to use "1337 5p34k" ("leet speak"), "this laser ROXORS!!!" :twothumbs: :twothumbs: :twothumbs: :twothumbs: :twothumbs: :twothumbs: :twothumbs: 
If I could award a star rating on non-commercial products, I'm certain I'd award this product five full stars!!!





























Beam photograph of this unique laser on the test target at 12".
That white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.
Digital cameras have a tough time at these wavelengths.

And yes, I know that the colors purple and violet are two different critters, but the phrase "royal violet"
would not make very much sense; however, most everybody knows what "royal purple" looks like.
Purple is a mixture of red & blue; violet is a spectral color, encompassing wavelengths of ~390nm to ~410nm.

Measures 8.82mW on a laser power meter specifically designed for this purpose.






Beam photograph on a wall at ~10'.
Again, that white & blue color does not really exist.

Those rectangular graphic things near the top are marquees from:

Midway ''Omega Race''
Sega ''Star Trek''
Williams ''Joust''
Venture Line ''Looping''
Universal ''Mr. Do!'s Castle''
Jaleco ''Exerion''
Gremlin/Sega ''Astro Blaster''
Atari ''Tempest''
Gottlieb ''Q*bert''

upright coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s.






Beam causing fluorescence in green plastic Christmas light covers.






Beam causing fluorescence in the green part of a remote control for an RC vehicle I got for my birthday in 2006.






Beam photograph with the laser positioned at a distance of ~80 feet.
Yet again, that white & blue color does not really exist.






Beam spot comparisons of five lasers.
From left to right:
This violet laser, red, blue, yellow, and green.






Beam fired through a pair of argon laser safety goggles.
The yellow color is the goggles themselves; the goggles do not actually transmit any visible radiation.






Beam spot on the patio floor on a sunny late-spring day here in Sacramento CA. USA.






Spectrometer plot of the Blu-ray laser diode in this product....well, it's not really a *product*, but a modification of one.
Wavelength appears to be ~407nm, which is within specification for this laser diode.






Spectrometer plot of the Blu-ray laser diode in this device, just under lasing threshold.






Spectrometer plot of the fluorescence in a Team Edge Radio-Control GyroMax remote control unit when irradiating it with this laser.
The laser line is at the far left; the fluorescence hump is broadband and just to the left of the chart's center.






Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a piece of green acrylic when irradiated with this laser.





Spectrometer plot of the Blu-ray laser diode in the replacement (received 07-21-07), above lasing threshold.
In this plot, the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 400nm to 415nm.






Fluorescence of the outer casing of the AB Moonbeams Nightlight when irradiated with this laser.

Ocean Optics USB2000 Spectrometer graciously donated by P.L.








Beam cross-sectional analysis.
_Image made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging._

As you can plainly see, the ProMetric does not do very well when it comes 
to beam-profiling (performing beam cross-sectional analyses of) lasers. :shakehead:





*TEST NOTES*:
Test unit was built by C.L. using a Sony Blu-ray laser diode from an optical platform assembly (a replacement laser sled for the Sony Play Station 3) I purchased on Ebay on 03-22-07 (and received on 03-31-07) & a Dorcy 1xAAA LED flashlight, and was received on the afternoon of 04-07-07.




*UPDATE:* 04-10-07
I have been told that you should not use Energizer L92 lithium AAA cells in this product. Although the inverter should keep the laser diode happy, the inverter circuit itself *MAY* overload and burn out due to the increased voltage and current generated from one of these cells. And since the entire assembly is potted in epoxy, if you fry the inverter circuitry, you'll lose your nice expen$ive Blu-ray laser diode too. :shakehead:


*UPDATE:* 04-11-07
I'm already on my fourth battery; the batteries don't croak quickly - I've just been using the laser much, much more than I've used any laser to date.


*UPDATE:* 04-12-07
Two nights in a row, when the laser was rapidly waved about and directed at the ceiling, I could swear I saw small black areas in the beam that would indicate quasi-CW operation, but when I tested it with an oscilloscope, I did not see any breaks in the beam - meaning that this laser is true CW and I was just seeing things.


*UPDATE:* 04-13-07
The rubber covering on the barrel can be removed if desired.
Here is a photograph showing just that.








*UPDATE:* 04-15-07
I received an email this afternoon with the suggestion that battery rattle might have been responsible for the black spaces in the beam that I alluded to in my 04-12-07 update above. The following is the response that I sent her:

_I had already discounted battery rattle quite early on for the following three reasons:

1: The unit produced the black areas regardless of how it was waved.
2: The black areas were far too regularly spaced apart to be caused by battery rattle.
3: No audible battery rattle is present even when the unit is vigorously shaken - whether it is on or off.

Your reasoning is logical and is quite sound, but I do not believe it to be the case in this particular instance._



*UPDATE:* 04-16-07
I tested it with an oscilloscope again (as my former housemate might have said, "just to be sure it's Westinghouse"), and again, found no evidence of pulsed operation. The breaks I see in the beam after dark are well within AF (audio frequency) range, so it's well within range of both my oscilloscope and my detection device - a silicon PV cell in this case.



*UPDATE:* 04-21-07
I've been through approximately eight AAA cells thus far. As I stated earlier, it's not because this laser is a dry cell hog (battery pig), it's because I've used it far more than any other laser I've had, including my much beloved blue laser pointer.


*UPDATE:* 04-28-07
At 8:38pm PDT on 04-27-07, I shined it at a white portion of a structure ~200 feet away, and saw the spot. A high pressure sodium vapour lamp was in operation ~20 feet from the target, but it was not actually illuminating the target. I confirmed that I saw the beam spot by observing the target area with a monocular, and saw it through that too.


*UPDATE:* 05-05-07
You ***MUST NOT*** shine this in your eye - not even when the unit is below lasing threshold!!!




You will have bright afterimages that can persist for up to several DAYS...yes, I learned this the hard way



.


*UPDATE:* 05-09-07
The cost of blue-violet laser diodes (not including optics, driver circuitry, or casing) was upwards of $3,000.00 not that many years ago, so the price has come way down.






*UPDATE:* 05-19-07
Power output does not exceed 5.640mW - three new alkaline AAA cells were tried for this test.


*UPDATE:* 05-21-07
I have sent this laser to a laser expert on the east coast of the United States, because he has never used or even seen a Blu-ray laser before.
I trust him implicitly; I also sent him my 100mW Blue DPSS Laser and my Yellow DPSS Laser.
Expect it and the other lasers to be gone for two to three weeks.


*UPDATE:* 05-22-07
The shipment of lasers to the east coast of the US has been delayed by almost two weeks; the bank is not depositing a large ($700.00) check until 06-04-07 — they've taken it upon themselves to punish me for "several overdrafts during the last six months" (their words, not mine). I do not have the money to mail the box right now — not even by Priority Mail — let alone overnight mail. :shakehead::shakehead::shakehead:


Therefore, I removed it from the box and ran it through my brand spanken new oscilloscope (paid for with Paypal funds) to check for quasi-CW operation, and as I did with the old oscilloscope, found no evidence of that; it's CW all the way.


*UPDATE:* 05-23-07
The black rubbery band on the bezel kept coming off, so late last night, I superglued it into place.
It appears to be stable now - that is, it isn't just coming loose or coming off anymore.


*UPDATE:* 06-04-07
I have sent this laser to a laser expert on the east coast of the United States - again. I also sent him my 100mW Blue DPSS Laser and my Yellow DPSS Laser.
As before, expect it and the other lasers to be gone for two to three weeks.


*UPDATE:* 06-07-07
From an email I received from the laser expert I loaned this laser to, comes this:

_The color was more like that of a Vector 7 or Vector 4 than I expected, 
not a magically extremely deep violet. The main difference I saw between 
its color and that of a Vector 4 or 7 is that the latter sometimes looks 
more blue than violet, depending on viewing conditions. The laser's 
apparent color varies less with viewing conditions.

I will see what it fluoresces. I will see what I see fluorescing when I 
look at the spot through various yellow goggles (I have a variety).

I know that 532 nm green lasers cause most wood objects to fluoresce 
weakly, visible in a dark room when looking through orange plexiglas even 
with 2-3 milliwatts.

I do see the Blu-Ray laser's spot getting to some extent brighter and 
less violet and less speckly on many white paper products, sometimes 
obviously brightly fluorescing. It also fluoresces spectacularly on most 
white clothing and can be used for "writing" on GITD objects.
The fluorescence on white clothing and brighter-fluorescing white paper 
is a whiter shade of blue than the spectral turquoise of the 473 nm laser 
and whiter than that of the usual 470 nm blue LEDs. 470 nm blue LEDs are 
closer in color tio the 473 nm laser than to the fluorescence of clothing 
and paper having "optical brighteners"._



*UPDATE:* 07-01-07
For some reason, the spot of my laser appears "dirty" - there is a diffuse ring of violet outside the main beam that I did not see before. I attempted to clean the lens with a Sima LensPen, but met with virtually no positive results. I'll attempt to clean the lens with the Micro LensPen when I receive it in 7 to 10 days, and report my findings here.



*UPDATE*
No, you aren't seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.
At 49 feet, the beam diameter is unexpectedly small - the central part of the beam is smaller than it is at the aperture!!!
Let me go try to grab a photograph...BBS...








*UPDATE* 07-08-07:
O NOOOOOOO!!!! :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead
Beam divergence appears to have increased ***CONSIDERABLY***; the beam spot size is just huge at ~20 feet.
I attempted to clean the lens with a Sima Micro LensPen this morning; its possible that the lens has gotten pushed inward. :shakehead
Since the lens cannot be adjusted and will probably need to be gouged out & replaced, and I'm neither qualified nor capable of doing this, it looks like this cute and loveable little laser is a complete loss.









Beam at 49 feet.
That black area to the left is a shadow, and does not exist in the beam.
Note the ruler for size reference. Beam appears to have a size of ~4 inches at this range.


*UPDATE* 07-08-07:
No, you're not seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.
After banging it rather firmly face-down on a concrete surface, beam divergence is *CONSIDERABLY LESS* than it was earlier; though there may be other damage as the output is significantly lower than it was earlier today. This ***MAY*** be the result of a failing battery, though I cannot verify this until tomorrow when I get some new ones. Power output measures 4.19mW.



*UPDATE* 07-09-07:
From the maker of this modification, comes this: "_Next time, use a q-tip and windex to clean the lens._"
In other words, if you have one of these cute & loveable little lasers, ***DO NOT*** use a Sima LensPen on it.



*UPDATE* 07-09-07:
No, you're not seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.
O NOOOOOOO!!!! :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead
I killed the poor innocent thing!!!
After some more banging face-down on a solid surface (the suggested "fix"), no laser radiation at all is produced.
:shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead :shakehead
Current usage now measures 1.4mA.
I was "hearing" the Metallica song "Unforgiven" at the time; laser breakage was just a coincidence (or a "coinkydink" as my father Norm might say) and not a result of that song.



*UPDATE* 07-09-07:
No, you're not seeing things.
Yes, another same-day update.
I've been given the green light to send this laser in for repair; I also have the option of procuring another Sony PS3 optics deck, and for a small fee, another laser can be built from it.



*UPDATE* 07-09-07:
No, you're not seeing things.
Yes, yet another same-day update.
I've procured another Sony PS3 optics deck, and had it sent directly to Heruursciences for the construction of a replacement laser.



*UPDATE* 07-21-07:
The replacement laser arrived today at 2:38pm PDT, so I can get rid of that dreadful "



" icon from my website!!!




Power output measures 3.95mW CW on a known-brand spanken new alkaline AAA cell.



*UPDATE* 09-28-07:




Super macro photograph of a Blu-ray laser diode.
Photograph taken by a website fan and was used with permission.


*UPDATE* 03-24-08:
I received an email this morning by a website fan who had a possible explanation of the "blanking" I saw when scanning the laser.
As follows (name & email address omitted to help protect his privacy):

_Craig, I just read your article on the blu-ray laser pointer – I was intrigued that you “saw” the laser blinking when you scanned it, at the same time you warn people not to look into the beam because of persistent after images – could it be that what you’re seeing is the effect of laser damage to your own eyes? If you’ve burnt some extra blind spots in your retina, the laser trace would seem to disappear as it passed over them – I’d have a quick check if I were you -you can do it yourself using an Amsler grid ( search google images) - if any of the bits of the grid seem to be missing with one eye, then it’ll be worth seeing an optician._

I visited a website where the Amsler grid was found, printed it, and took the test as directed.
No phenomena indicative of ocular damage were detected - meaning I do not have additional blind spots caused by laser damage.
But this still leaves me with the question: why did I detect blanking in the scanned beam? 



*UPDATE* 04-25-08:
Beam waisting appears to occur at ~18 feet. This is a very good indication that overall beam divergence will be fairly low.
Beam diameter at 49 feet also appears to be small; but the second-surface mirror I must use here may be introducing some measure of error into this.



*PROS*:
Color is very radiant & unusual for a handheld laser
Uses inexpensive and readily available batteries
Largely water-resistant
Color is very radiant an unu...o wait, I said that already!!!





*CONS*:
Slight misalignment of the laser output assembly - this is *very minor* though, and will not affect usage
====================================================================================================================


----------



## Rubycon (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*



> [font=Verdana, Arial Black][font=Verdana, Arial]*Blu-ray Violet Laser Module, retail $808.00*


*

Is this what the mod and parts cost? :huh2:
*[/font][/font]


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

This price was the "Buy It Now" price on Ebay for the same type of laser built by the same man.


----------



## Heruursciences (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

I made these so you could replace the inverter section if it goes ****-up. You'll need to unscrew the head section with a small pair of pliars and use an exacto knife and soldering wick to remove the laser head electronics from the led drive board. The first few i made leaked a little epoxy into the drive board section so don't do this unless it DIES since it would probably deep six the board. The E-2 lithiums are far too high voltage for the little guy, about 1.85V when new with AMPS of current behind it! The NIMH, NiOX and the E2 Ti batteries are fine though. Best to run the laser with high drain batteries that can supply 200mA or more. These definately needed to be hard potted as soft potting could break the solder joints or leads to the diode if the head wiggles, and an accidental short circuit would fry the diode, power supply board or both. Happened to the first one i built potted with silicone.. 

D'OH!  

FWIW, Chris


----------



## allthatwhichis (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

Nice work both of y'all! I can't wait until the writers come out. I'd love to have a 100+mW of the same style marconi made to add to my RGB projector. I think his is pushing 25mW. I love that color.  It'd be nice if 405nm could replace 457 and 473 in projectors, but I don't think it would balance out for some reason...


----------



## SenKat (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

Heruursciences - where did you purchase the Dorcy flashlight ? I have not been able to find them


----------



## Conceptcar3 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

senkat, i got mine at walmart- check target or ****s sporting goods also. Check out the pictures of mine here: http://new.photos.yahoo.com/conceptcar03/album
blu-ray1-4 are before i upped the voltage, new, new1 and beam are after i cranked it up 
If nothing else, I could buy one for you and mail it out to you... they are only 5.94 plus 6% sales tax in here in michigan haha. Let me know if you cant land one!


----------



## firefly (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

I don't understand but the dorcy link doesn't work


----------



## Everett (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

What modifications were made to the dorcy driver? There's the smoothing cap across the output; was anything else added?


----------



## SenKat (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

I FINALLY got my Dorcys !!! Wooo-hooo ! Another Walmart had them in the sporting goods section - $5.00 and change...sweeeet ! Thanks, Conceptcar for the offer - now I do not need it !!! I am gonna be a soldering fool tonight !


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*



> It'd be nice if 405nm could replace 457 and 473 in projectors, but I don't think it would balance out for some reason...


For one, the eye has very low sesnsitivity at 407nm -- much lower than 457 or 473. Also, 407 would cause a lot of screens/materials to fluoresce, which is certainly an undesired effect in a projector.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

407nm also appears significantly more violet than blue..."RGV" (Red Green Violet) would not work very well.


----------



## Heruursciences (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

An imoportant update: Today I tried the dorcy driver rigged to simulate the laser circuit load with several types of batteries.. 

First, Most of the dorcy drive units do not run well off of NIMH or NiCd RECHARGABLE batteries. 

The circuit needs 1.42 to 1.7V to run properly, As expected the E2 lithium batteries 1.85V when new are NOT suitable for running these, circuit stops working in about 15 seconds, but it takes about 30 seconds to actually do damage to it. 

Therefore the recommended batteries are E2 titanium, Niox "power pix", and premium alcaline batteries. The NiOx power pix batteries are by far the best though. The only real bummer is the circuit is a current hog that has a very narrow voltage compliance range, and AAA's have only so much juice... :scowl: 

I may try to find some 2 AAA or AA white led flashlights to modify once all the opened dorcys are gone since they should run off almost anything including rechargables.

Guess that one will be called purple beamer V 2.0


----------



## ScarabDrowner (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

thanks for the tip Heruur, that info will come in handy


----------



## firefly (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

Grrrrr the link dorcy flashlight doesn't work if this dorcy do not work well with NIMH, i search a similar flashlight run well with NIMH who can help me and people.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

Firefly - try this : LINK


----------



## firefly (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

Merci SenKat, youpiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! it's frenchy ;-)


----------



## Aseras (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

put the pointer on a spirograph or tunnel and test it for quasi CW. a couple of mirrors on a 3" fans would be more than adequate.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

I was already asked if I had an apparatus with spinning mirrors on it specifically to perform this test; I do not.


----------



## Corona (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

Hey Craig - how did you perform the 'scope test - monitoring with a detector to see if the beam is pulsed or not? Or did you measure the input current to see if it was steppy"?

I'd use a blue LED as a detector (should have reasonable response to violet, eh?), maybe terminate the LED in a 1k resistor, then put the scope across the R and shoot the beam at the LED...

_|---|_|---|_

My guess is the Dorcy is current limiting or there is a AF resonance in that cheapo boost circuit / load combo - especially if there's any extra large capacitor across the laser diode...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

I monitor the output with a silicon PV cell.
The black spaces I "saw" were well within the AF range, so response of the cell and the scope is not exceeded - not by a long shot.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

Hi Craig, can you recomend me a Green Laser High Output? Maybe 100mw, but truth 100mw, do you know were can i get it? if used is ok too, i have to expend around 120$...

Thanks for your help...


----------



## badhorsey (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*

This is absolutely fascinating. It would be great to see a step-by-step of the method of building this (not wishing to take away from your little cottage industry, by the way!

We'll hopefully be seeing violet laser pointers very soon (which I'm sure, according to some manufacturers, will reach the moon etc)


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Review of a Blu-Ray Laser Module*



The_LED_Museum said:


> *UPDATE:* 05-05-07
> You ***MUST NOT*** shine this in your eye - not even when the unit is below lasing threshold!!!
> You will have bright afterimages that can persist for up to several DAYS...yes, I learned this the hard way
> 
> ...


 



DOH!

We need a smiley that has an eye patch...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 5, 2007)

Even below lasing threshold, the near-UV radiation is at almost a point source, and therefore, far brighter than the eye was designed to accomodate at these wavelengths.
Much brighter than any NUV LED you can find.
And yes, I'll reiterate: IT WAS BELOW LASING THRESHOLD!!! :green:

I'll agree - we need a graemlin that has an eye patch. 





I'll go see if I can find one...BBS...nope, couldn't find one, so I made one:


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 5, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> ... I made one:


 
NICE!!! Might want to make him look a lil "unhappy" about his situation...



or maybe



...  

You know, I keep seeing these flashlight raffles... One of these UV "pens" would make a nice raffle.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 5, 2007)

I just changed it from a "smiley" to a "frownie".


----------



## SenKat (May 6, 2007)

allthatwhichis said:


> NICE!!! Might want to make him look a lil "unhappy" about his situation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I DO believe you are correct - it would be an EXCELLENT raffle item !


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 20, 2007)

ok, I just have to ask, what is up with "bash, toliaflex and torque?" only the other "T" seems to change. (and yes, I understand what BTTT originally means)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2007)

The phrase was originally "*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet)" but I was kindly asked to refrain from using the phrase on CPF.
So I had to come up with other terms besides "*T*oliet" to make the phrase work. :thumbsup:


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

Uhm...What is a TOLIET ? I assumed you meant toilet - but I have learned not to assume too much anymore....


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 20, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The phrase was originally "*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet)" but I was kindly asked to refrain from using the phrase on CPF.
> So I had to come up with other terms besides "*T*oliet" to make the phrase work. :thumbsup:


 
This may be a stupid question and NOT on topic... but why were you asked to refrain from using the phrase... "Toilet"?  :ironic:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Uhm...What is a TOLIET ? I assumed you meant toilet - but I have learned not to assume too much anymore....


I've misspelled that word since at least 1993.

To wit:











The top one is from an educational demo about AIDS that I wrote for the Commodore 64 computer in September 1993.
The bottom one is a screen for a BBS that I made around the same time.
Note the misspelled word on both of those screens.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2007)

allthatwhichis said:


> This may be a stupid question and NOT on topic... but why were you asked to refrain from using the phrase... "Toilet"?  :ironic:


Because some people who use CPF are rather sensitive about that particular fixture.


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 20, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Because some people who use CPF are rather sensitive about that particular fixture.


 
Honestly that makes me want to give up my CPF membership... As you say, it is a fixture, an appliance... It is probably cleaner than most... nevermind. It is not worth it. I find it offensive that you were asked to refrain from using the word. People need to worry about much more... _sensitive_ matters than using "_that particular fixture_"'s name in a post on a public forum. I've seen worse words on an eBay auction. :sigh: What would that person use to describe... _that fixture_, to a child they were... training to use... _that fixture_? :duh2: We already have to sugarcoat what goes in there, now we need to sugarcoat the bowl also? Might as well start drinking daiquiries out of _that fixture_... :green:


----------



## Daedal (May 21, 2007)

allthatwhichis said:


> Honestly that makes me want to give up my CPF membership... As you say, it is a fixture, an appliance... It is probably cleaner than most... nevermind. It is not worth it. I find it offensive that you were asked to refrain from using the word. People need to worry about much more... _sensitive_ matters than using "_that particular fixture_"'s name in a post on a public forum. I've seen worse words on an eBay auction. :sigh: What would that person use to describe... _that fixture_, to a child they were... training to use... _that fixture_? :duh2: We already have to sugarcoat what goes in there, now we need to sugarcoat the bowl also? Might as well start drinking daiquiries out of _that fixture_... :green:


 
I'm with allthat on this one... IMO this steps into political correctness and the overly sensitive feelings of people around the world nowadays. If you're ofended by the word "toilet" or "toliet" for reasons only personal, I have two words for you "grow up!"

Thanking your understanding;
DDL


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jun 4, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I have sent this laser to a laser expert on the east coast of the United States - again. I also sent him my 100mW Blue DPSS Laser and my Yellow DPSS Laser.
> As before, expect it and the other lasers to be gone for two to three weeks.


 



Two to three weeks...  I'd die...



You have others to keep you occupied though right?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2007)

I have my blue DPSS laser pointer, plus a plethora of red & green laser pointers & modules, so I'm certainly not SOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Heruursciences (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh NO!!! Try rapping the laser firmly on a hard counter top etc lens end down and see if the lens pops back in place. Failing that, send it back to me and i'll attempt to repair it for you. 

BTW I have another unit on ebay currently also


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I tried rapping it firmly multiple times against a hard surface face-down and met with only partial success.
PM or email me your address and I'll get it sent your way pronto.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 9, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!! You kill'd it...  It was bound to happen to one of your lasers huh? Sux it was the purdiest...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, I really killed it. 
After attempting the prescribed fix a short time ago this morning, no violet laser radiation at all was emitted.
I even tried a known-functional AAA cell, and still no joy. :shakehead

Well, at least I still have the Sonar, which I'll handle even more gingerly now than I did before this cute and loveable little laser kicked the bucket. :candle:


----------



## Heruursciences (Jul 9, 2007)

It sounds like the banging got a bit overzealous and a solder joint got broke inside. Anyway i'll see if i can salvage the emitter assembly and repair it for you. 

The lenses in the lasers are held in position by a spring, and this is why the lens pen pushed it in. The lenses are made of plastic and should be cleaned only with windex and a q-tip VERY gently. I have yet to find a suitable glue to fix the lens in the barrel, superglue and silicone fumes fog the lens, and epoxy wicks on the lens. If anyone knows where to get INEXPENSIVE coated glass aspherics small emough for these devices let me know!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I just procured another PS3 optics deck and had it sent directly to you for the construction of a replacement "lazer". :thumbsup:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 9, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Ok, I just procured another PS3 optics deck and had it sent directly to you for the construction of a replacement "lazer". :thumbsup:


 
I got to get me a web site with a "banner" like yours...


----------



## Daedal (Jul 10, 2007)

HAHAHAHA... yaa... me too... 

--DDL


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 10, 2007)

I only have this kind of money twice a year - in late-spring and in early-summer; the rest of the time I'm as poor as the proverbial church mouse. :green:


----------



## Heruursciences (Jul 21, 2007)

I got your diode in, repalacement purple beamer is on it's way to you. It has a few upgrades to the drive circuit etc to improve reliability. You should get it on monday or tuesday. BTW I never did get the old one back for the autopsy/possible repair. 

Also if anyone's interested i'm going to be listing a whole lot of these guys on ebay as well as BIN/BO listing.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you very much Chris!!! :twothumbs

I haven't yet sent the dead one back because I don't yet have an appropriate container - a 12" by 15" by 22" box would be some serious overkill and would cost a lot more to send too.
But I do actually have it sitting right here {_looks at it_}, so at least it hasn't become lost or misplaced. 

BTW did you receive the PS3 optics deck yet?
I'd like to know so I can leave feedback on Ebay for it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

The replacement came just a short time ago today, thank you!!! :thumbsup: :thanks: :twothumbs :thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## Heruursciences (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes the replacement deck arrived a few days ago, and the laser built it that night. 

Your original laser was the third unit ever built, since then i have standardized the procedure to build these. The upgrades are as follows: 

1) High Q 0.1uF ceramic capacitor. 

2) high precision Metal film bias resistors.

3) The use of high grade indium tin gold alloy solder for the laser diode connections, (the first 5 had indium tin bismeuth solder, and this is what probably failed when it was banged) 

4) The mating surface of the elctronics support, switch mechanism, and + junction are solder filled and flush ground for reliable electrical connectivity

5) Slow setting epoxy is used to pot the upper electronics assembly to minimize air bubbles and allow for optimal adjustment of collimation.

6) Diodes are burned in for 36 hours to ensure they are OK Then the assembled modules are run for 24 hours to ensure reliable operation, then run for 3 hours more while the epoxy sets

Just pack the dead one in a bubble mailer and send it off, since that's usually the way they're shipped.

Also, the retail price has been dropped quite a bit, the BIN price is now $350.00, NOT 808.00 and i will be listing several of them on ebay in BIN/BO format for either the complete module or a 5-6v hardwired adjustable focus module for perminent installation.

FWIW, I've gotten emails from people using these from everything from rapid prototyping machines, to gene scanners, to gem testers and scanning conofocal microscopes! 

Also, I am now 100% sure the optical platform assemblies the diodes come from are seconds or rejects that failed initial testing, ~As if the horrid packing wasen't enough of a clue!~ only 4 out of 25 worked as intended when i installed it in a PS3 game console! Of the dead ones 2 wouldn't read blue-ray disks (1 had a totally fried VLD, the other had a terrible beam mode structure), and ther rest wouldn't read ANY disk not even music CD's! I have a hunch the problem is the miniture auto focus servo controller unit, or the lcd thingie.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I changed the price from $808.00 to $350.00 both here and on my website, thank you for that. :thumbsup:

I'm kind of surprised that the replacement PS3 optics decks aren't up to snuff and are failing that miserably...it's a wonder the man is still allowed to sell them on Ebay. :shakehead


----------



## Heruursciences (Jul 22, 2007)

It may be the feedback system, or people have not installed them, but left FB or, he sends a known good ones on the first order or two, then sends typical ones later OR perhaps it's because the majority are being ripped apart for the purple laser diode irrespective of the original use!

:thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2007)

The defective laser will go out tomorrow morning (07-23-07)...I used the same "bubblelope" you sent my new one in; all information on the front of the envelope has been concealed so there's no chance of misdirection during transit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Heruursciences (Jul 25, 2007)

The laser arrived today I found out the cause of failure after de-potting the laser. 

First some of the fibers of the sima lens pen, got wedged between the brass housing and the front end of the lens. 

In the future the way to remedy the problem of a stuck in lens, is to gently press the lens further inward with a soft plastic tube (such as the ink core from a pen) and give the assembly a blast of compressd air. If the lens gets dusty, use clean compressed air to blow the dust off, If dirty then use a q-tip soaked in windex to clean it.

Anyway, a big air pocket under the diode allowed the epoxy seal to break loose when the unit was banged trying to fix the lens causing the collimation assembly to be shoved backwards into the head. Unfortunately the VLD connection hit the bis resistor in the lower unit just right to push the VLD pin in with enough force to break the glass to metal seal on the laser diode can and destroy the laser by causing it's wirebond to break loose. This really sounds like a case of murhy's law! 

FWIW these problems have been remedied by design changes including better alignment of the module, using hair fine wire to attach the VLD V+ lead then using slow setting epoxy to pot the module.

In normal circumstances, the diode emitters can be depotted non destructively using a dremel tool and a 1/8 inch rotary file cutter.

BTW, how hard was it banged?!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 25, 2007)

Heruursciences said:


> BTW, how hard was it banged?!!


Thank you very much for performing the necropsy/post-mortem, even though the cause of death was destruction of the Blu-ray laser diode itself. :green:

I don't have an accurate reading of how hard it was banged (I do not have an instrument for measuring striking G-forces); but I think I can give an approximation...the laser was struck with a force high enough to destroy an unshielded glass thermometer; but one with a plastic backing might survive. Another analogy might be that a glass magnifying lens with a plastic bezel might have survived being struck as hard as this laser was. So it was struck rather briskly; but not terribly hard.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2008)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*ongue *T*ongue *T*ongue {_OUCH!!!_})
Beam waisting (the narrowest part of the beam) occurs near 18 feet.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2009)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*rumpet *T*rumpet *T*rumpet {_O NOOO!!!!! Now I'm beating the living tweedle out of a poor defenseless musical instrument AGAIN!! And that trumpet player had such great embouchure (pronounced as though it were spelled "ombusher") too!!! _})
Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of a piece of green acrylic when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2009)

*BTTT*: Performed spectroscopy of fluourescence of the outer casing of the AB Moonbeams Nightlight when irradiated with this laser.


----------

